# Goals over the summer?



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

I'm sure a good amount of us cubers are in school, and we're going to be out for the summer. Some will be out in a few weeks and some already are. What are your cubing goals that you wish to achieve before you go back to school?

I would like:


25ish average on the 3x3
2ish average on the 4x4
Learn 2x2 Ortega
Go from 2 Look OLL to 1 Look
Get a 5x5 and learn to solve it
Learn 3x3 BLD


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 27, 2008)

Qualify for the US Open with an 18s solve
Get a consistent average around 20s if not a sub20
Learn M2 edges and Old Pochmann (corners)


----------



## alexc (May 27, 2008)

Sub 50 3x3 bld.
Sub 10 4x4 bld.
20/20 multi bld.
Maybe learn 5x5 bld.


----------



## Lofty (May 27, 2008)

Stop cubing
Get rid of these pains in my hand
Get sub-20 OH consistently and a sub-19 average
Get Big cube times down to qualifictaion level
WR OH at US Open (haha like this will happen)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 27, 2008)

sub 17 avg 3x3
sub 1:40 avg 4x4
learn 3x3 BLD
get a 5x5
get a Rubik's Clock


----------



## SkateTracker (May 27, 2008)

Learn 3x3 BLD.
Learn all, or if not, at least most PLLs and OLLs.
Get a sub-18 average 3x3.
Get sub-2 5x5 time.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 27, 2008)

3x3- 15 seconds
4x4- 1 minute ish
5x5- 2:30ish
2x2- learn guimond
BLD- Get a success with M2/ Old pochmann corners


----------



## PCwizCube (May 27, 2008)

*Rubik's Cube Fan's Goals*


Consistently average less than 20 seconds
Learn 3x3 Blindfolded so people won't be annoying asking "Hey can you solve it with your eyes closed?"
Learn the Ortega or Guimond method on the 2x2, and average less than 10 seconds consistently
Possibly start 3x3-One Handed


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

3x3: sub-18 average
3x3 BLD: very high accuracy, sub-4 min average.
3x3 OH: sub-30 average
4x4: sub-2:00 average
2x2: get cube not to lock up so much.


----------



## David (May 27, 2008)

3x3x3
Learn COLL 
Get better algs for some OLL's and PLL's
Average 16ish or under. 
Begin to learn some ZBF2L
Work on being more consistent

3x3x3 bld
get times back to where they were (4 min) and under

Magic 
average 1.1 ish
sub 1 pb

Master Magic
get better


----------



## Siraj A. (May 27, 2008)

2x2: sub-6
3x3: sub-20
4x4: sub-1:30 (very likley)
5x5: sub-3:00 (very likely)
Pyraminx: More conistant sub-10 avgs.
3x3 OH: sub-45


----------



## pcharles93 (May 27, 2008)

2x2: sub-10 
3x3: sub-20
4x4: Get a decent one
5x5 sub-3
Pyraminx: Get a new one
BLD: Start
OH: sub-60


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2008)

A bit off subject, but why do people keep referring to this years US competition as the "US Open"? For the record, US Nationals and the US Open alternate each year...last year was the US Open, this year is US Nationals.

anyway, here are my goals:
-Sub-20 Roux avg, and stay around 15.xx w/ Fridrich
-Learn a lot of COLL and CMLL
-Learn more OLLs w/ OH
-Get sub 1:05 4x4 avg
-Get sub 2:40 avg (this was 2 weeks ago, I am pretty much already here, so I'll go sub-2:30)
-Get BLD avg under 2:30


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

I forgot. Most importantly, for orient last layer. Either learn all the OLL's or switch to Petrus or Roux or something weird just to avoid learning all the OLLs.
Get PLL time attack sub-55. OH PLL time attack sub-2:00.


----------



## Jai (May 27, 2008)

Meh, here's mine:
- Get better at OH (hopefully 30-35) -> right now I'm at around 39
- Be more consistent -> I haven't gotten a sub-1 SD for a while
- Consistently 12-13 for 3x3 -> right now I'm around 14
- Sub-10 at Pyraminx -> I'm at around 11 right now
- Sub-5 at 2x2 -> Right now I'm at around 5


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

pjk said:


> A bit off subject, but why do people keep referring to this years US competition as the "US Open"? For the record, US Nationals and the US Open alternate each year...last year was the US Open, this year is US Nationals.


Actually, that's not true. This year it's the "US Nationals and Open":
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USOpen2008
And if you notice, the link actually shortens it to just "USOpen2008". It's more logical to call it the US Open than the US Nationals, since after all it is an Open.

I'm long past school years, but here are my summer goals:
3x3x3: Get a sub-25 average of 10.
4x4x4: Average sub-1:30.
5x5x5: Average sub-3:00.
3x3x3 BLD: Get a sub-2:30 average of 10.
4x4x4 BLD: Get a sub-7:30 solve.
5x5x5 BLD: Get a sub-20 solve (I'm already close to this!).
multiBLD: 15/15.

I think these are all probably reachable.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 27, 2008)

I like Lofty's first two 

For me... I guess I'd just like to be able to do my homework (especially the stuff that involves writing and typing) and cube at the same time. Once I figure out how to do that, my life will be complete.


----------



## Karthik (May 27, 2008)

I am really busy with an intern this summer.But still...
2x2: sub-6 consistently and learn Guimond
3x3: Learn OLLs and sub-15 avg
4x4: sub-80 or sub-70 will be good
5x5: Fix my eastsheen and sub 2:30
3x3OH:sub-30 at least
3x3BLD: Learn M2, finish my images and sub-100 at least
4x4BLD:Sub-Indian NR
MultiBLD:Get more cubes and 20/20
And finish my long pending cube-solving robot.I am already half way through this


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 27, 2008)

3x3x3: Get better MGLS algs
2x2x2: Learn SS before Nationals
4x4x4: Decide on an OLL parity and get sub-1 avg
5x5x5: Sub-2 avg
OH: Sub-20 singles in comp, close to sub-20 official avg
BLD: Sub-1, NR again (hopefully ER).
Meaminx: Sub-2 (2:05 last night...  )
Clock: 12-ish in comp


----------



## philkt731 (May 27, 2008)

whats this SS for the 2x2, Lucas?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 27, 2008)

It's what Tim Sun and Mitchell came up with. Erik actually came up with the idea, but Tim found algs for it. It's basically the CLS step of MGLS, but optimized for 2x2. Tim has a 3.72 avg100 w/ it, and it's pretty darn fast


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > A bit off subject, but why do people keep referring to this years US competition as the "US Open"? For the record, US Nationals and the US Open alternate each year...last year was the US Open, this year is US Nationals.
> ...


Thanks Mike for the correction, I didn't notice that this entire time. I don't understand why it is called US Nationals and Open though. Do competitions have to explicitly put Open in their titles now to be considered "open"? US Nationals 2 years ago worked out fine, and so have all the other competitions that are Open that don't have Open in their names.

Sorry to get off subject, perhaps we should start this discussion elsewhere (or maybe I missed it elsewhere).


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 27, 2008)

pjk said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...


It's probably my fault. I told Tyson that I found it slightly "tactless" to call it "US Open" and give out a Budapest prize to only the fastest USA cuber (not that I was against that -but if it's Open, it should be open to everyone with no discrimination among competitors based on anything but their cubing skill). "Open and Nationals" makes it explicit.


----------



## hdskull (May 27, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> It's what Tim Sun and Mitchell came up with. Erik actually came up with the idea, but Tim found algs for it. It's basically the CLS step of MGLS, but optimized for 2x2. Tim has a 3.72 avg100 w/ it, and it's pretty darn fast



Care to share?

My goals:

Keep on cubing.

Learn ALL OLLs (those 10 or 12 stupid OLLs)
2x2: sub 6
3x3: sub 14
3x3 OH: sub 23
3x3 BLD: sub 2
4x4: sub 1:20 
5x5: get one ?
Learn all OLLs... can't repeat this more... I had those 10 or 12 left since November 07...


----------



## Raffael (May 27, 2008)

For me the goals for this summer are:

1. 2x2: sub10 avg
2. 3x3: sub25 avg
3. 4x4: sub1:40 avg
4. 5x5: sub4 mins avg
5. figure out magic by myself
6. get a master magic and figure that out by myself
7. get a megaminx
8. get a pyraminx
9. get some v-cubes
10. learn bld 3x3
11. learn multi-bld
12. spend a lot of money on additional 3x3's 
13. find a job that will provide me with enough money for all the puzzles I want to buy


----------



## philkt731 (May 27, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> It's what Tim Sun and Mitchell came up with. Erik actually came up with the idea, but Tim found algs for it. It's basically the CLS step of MGLS, but optimized for 2x2. Tim has a 3.72 avg100 w/ it, and it's pretty darn fast


hmm sounds like it would be good to learn, especially since it includes all of one of the OFOTA cases that I know. Where can I find the algs?
With that and my good look ahead for Guimond and OFOTA case 2 nearly finished, I could maybe get the NAR record...


----------



## Gunnar (May 27, 2008)

Hi guys!

As the number of cubers grows one of my goals are to keep or improve my rank in all evens I focus on.

Time goals:

3x3: sub-13
4x4: sub-60
5x5: sub-120
OH: sub-20


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 27, 2008)

Incompetition:

1. sub 5 2x2 average
2. sub 15 3x3 average
3. sub 80 4x4 average
4. sub 150 5x5 average
5. multiple bld 3 cubes
6. sub 30 OH 3x3


In practice I don't really have goals since they don't can't for anything.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 27, 2008)

Sikan and Phil,

The method is on Tim's website, http://esk.staticcling.org/speedcubing (which seems to be down right now )


----------



## apoplectic (May 27, 2008)

master all 21 3LLL PLLs

get sub 40 on 3x3x3

get sub 5min on 4x4x4

get and learn 5x5x5

and If I do all this learn roux.


----------



## dChan (May 27, 2008)

Eh, I don't have that many goals really, except for getting faster at everything.

- Sub-15 second 3x3x3 average
- Sub-25 second 3x3x3 OH average
- Sub-2 minute 3x3x3 BLD average
- Sub-8 second 2x2x2 average
- Faster COLL recognition

And maybe get faster with solving my big cubes(I need to practice them more - I guess the same goes for the 2x2x2).


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 27, 2008)

sub 15 avg on 3x3
learn BLD 3x3
sub 30 OH avg
sub 1:40 4x4 avg


----------



## cubekid57 (May 27, 2008)

Mines would be
sub 20, sub 19 3x3 avg. before us open
3x3 one handed sub 35 average
4x4 sub 2:30 avg.
5x5 sub 4 min avg.?
2x2 sub 15 avg. 
also, I want to learn all oll and some f2l algs.
My current average is 20.xx
Learn bld method.


----------



## immortalcube (May 28, 2008)

not too ambitious, but my goals for the summer are:

-get sub-30 avg with 3x3x3 (currently at ~45 sec avg)
-get a DIY cube (finally!!!)
-average 5 min or less in 3x3x3 BLD
-learn the 7[?] OLL algs for Petrus OR learn the 30-ish algs for last C/E pair and orienting LL corners at the same time
-get OH sub-min 
-become color neutral
-learn the basics of 2x2x2, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 with cube sims, just in case I encounter/buy one in real life


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2008)

immortalcube:
look at my goals. Mine are so much more ambitious. Yours should be easily achievable for you. I'll be glad if I just reached one of my goals. Right now, I'm hoping it'll be sub-30 average OH. 15 or so second drop in 3 months seems pretty difficult... Must start practicing more. I can do it if I don't work towards my other goals.


----------



## immortalcube (May 28, 2008)

yeah, but I'm a total noob . For example, my goal of sub-5 min BLDs: I can barely do BLD now, (although, to be fair, I only started learning....last night?, lol). I still haven't done a complete solve yet, but I know all the necessary algs, and how to do it, it's just a matter of 'stop thinking about it and DO IT!'. But how long have you been doing BLD?, what's your avg?, and your goal is sub 4 min! Frankly I really don't have enough experience to know what is or is not achievable in 3 months, albeit 3 months of almost nonstop cubing. (sorry this was so off topic!)


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2008)

I've been doing it for maybe 2 months? I understood the idea the first day. Took like 3 weeks to get my first successful solve. I got less than 30 full solves in total. Best was a DNF about 6 min. Best success is about 10 min. I had only 2 or 3 successful full solves. I'm practicing solving corners or edges only. I get about 75% accuracy in 1:30 to 4:00 for corners and about 85% accuracy in 3-5 min for edges recently. Once I get to sub-60s average 90% corners only and sub-2min 90% edges only, I'm going to start doing full solves again.


----------



## immortalcube (May 28, 2008)

I've been practicing doing only corners or edges too. I can do all corners permuted and oriented in ~3 min. I got the jist of this method of BLD really fast, but I'm struggling with the last step, EO and EP at the same time. I keep either putting the edges in wrongly oriented or forgetting my setup moves


----------



## HelloiamChow (May 28, 2008)

It's about damn time I get my BLD average under 2 minutes.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 28, 2008)

OH average sub-50  that's about it.. haha


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2008)

finish learning OLL and PLL by mid-july
3x3x3: sub-15 single, sub 20 avg (going for under 10 months from start to sub-20)
2x2x2: sub 7 avg
4x4x4: sub-75 single, sub 90 avg
5x5x5: sub 3:00 single, sub 3:30 avg
OH: sub 40 single, sub 60 avg
with feet: sub 2:00
megaminx: actually finish it(my friend has one)
maybe get a magic and work on that
save enough money for a 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 v-cube (forget 6x6, i hate parity)

all doable i think. with feet might be a challenge, but then again ive only done about a dozen feet solves. everything else is only like a 20% drop in times, easy to do in 3 months


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 28, 2008)

Hrm... all competition-related:

3x3x3: sub-13.5
2x2x2: sub-4
4x4x4: sub-60
5x5x5: sub-130 (I suck at this event so much)
Magic: sub-1.1
MM: sub-3.5
Sq-1: sub-35
Pyraminx: sub-10
FMC: sub-40 (crappy goal, I know)
3x3BLD: sub-75
4x4BLD: a success ))
multi-BLD: 5 cubes
Megaminx: sub-2 average.



> 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 v-cube (forget 6x6, i hate parity)


Wait a minute... both 5x5 and 7x7 have parities...


----------



## pcharles93 (May 28, 2008)

I think he meant PLL parity. Parity on big odd cubes is pretty easy to recognize before you start 3x3 solving.


----------



## Jh543 (May 28, 2008)

3x3- sub 14 average of 10
4x4- sub 1.10 average of 10
3x3OH- sub 29 average of 10


----------



## Carlos (May 28, 2008)

3x3: sub15 avg
3x3 OH: sub25 avg


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 28, 2008)

sub 15!!!
I am 17-18 average now


----------



## Crzyazn (May 28, 2008)

consistent sub17 (averaging 20ish right now) 3x3
one BLD


----------



## Arget (May 31, 2008)

Hm, busy this summer but here are my goals. 

- Sub 20 Average on 3x3, i'm sitting around 21-22 at the moment. 
- Learn how to blindfold and successfully complete one
- Sub 10 average with 2x2 (around 13 seconds but i don't practice)
- Sub 2:30 on 4x4 (at around 3 minutes but i don't practice haha)
- Start OHing


----------



## Aub227 (May 31, 2008)

- sub 20 avg on 3x3 (current avg 22).
- sub 1:30 single 3x3 bld.
- sub 2:00 3x3 bld avg with 75% success rate.
- not to break my "solve the cube at least once a day" streak, which is currently at 3 yrs 2+ months, and still running. hehe


----------



## ROOT (May 31, 2008)

lets see...
sub-17 average 3x3
sub-70 average for 4x4
sub-1:50 average for 5x5
sub- 1:30 average for megaminx (best average is so far 1:45)
3x3BLD sub1:50 average
4x4BLD sub15 and consitancy around 90%
5x5BLD under 25 minutes
3x3 Multiblind 11/11 (once i get more cubes)
2x2 sub-8 average
Get some v-cubes
3x3 OH sub-35 average
Megaminx Blindsolve successful (already finding communicators, i just need to find a pure 3 cycle algorithm)

not very farfetched actually


----------



## MistArts (May 31, 2008)

2x2: Sub-6
3x3: Sub-17
4x4: Sub-1.5
3x3 OH: Sub-40
2x2 BLD: Sub-40
3x3 BLD: Break the 4 month DNF streak
3x3 FMC: Constant Sub-40 solves


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 1, 2008)

2x2: fix mine or get a new one, then sub 7 average.
3x3: sub 15 consistently and end the summer sub 14.
4x4: sub 1:30
3x3 OH: sub 35
3x3 BLD: Become more consistent and get a sub 4
5x5: Get a better cube.


----------



## LarsN (Jun 1, 2008)

My goals for the summer was to come up with an original speedsolving method and get it to catch on. I've already finished the method as posted in another thread. But getting the method to catch on would require me to put up some decent times and at the moment I'm having a hard time getting myself to practice enough for it. Reason being that I'm challenged at my position as the second fastest cuber in the country. A position that I would like to keep (or improve  ). So...

My new goals for the summer:
- Get consistent sub20 solves for 3x3
- Get sub3 min for 5x5
- Get back into 3x3BLD
- Convincing my financial advisor (my wife) that V-cubes are a good investment.
- Pray that my national record won't be taken from me at Euro2008 since I won't be able to go and defend it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 1, 2008)

ROOT said:


> Megaminx Blindsolve successful (already finding communicators, i just need to find a pure 3 cycle algorithm)


Commutators?

Anyhow:
U-perm: U2'RUR'UR'U'R2U'R'UR'UR + mirror/inverse (3x3x3 super-2-gen Allan)
Niklas: R'ULU'RUL'U' from different angles.
"A-perm": RB'R2F2R2'BR2F2'R2 (actually, it's more move-efficient to use a different B to comm, but the same idea applies. Also works from different angles [R'FR2'...], inverse, etc., of course)


----------



## Raffael (Jun 2, 2008)

Raffael said:


> For me the goals for this summer are:
> ..
> 
> *5. figure out magic by myself*
> ..



Achieved this goal yesterday 
SInce I got one as child, when the Rubik's Magic first came out in 1986, it took me only 22 years to figure it out by myself..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> "A-perm": RB'R2F2R2'BR2F2'R2 (actually, it's more move-efficient to use a different B to comm, but the same idea applies. Also works from different angles [R'FR2'...], inverse, etc., of course)



What the hell is that?


----------



## Henrik (Jun 2, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > "A-perm": RB'R2F2R2'BR2F2'R2 (actually, it's more move-efficient to use a different B to comm, but the same idea applies. Also works from different angles [R'FR2'...], inverse, etc., of course)
> ...



Megaminx algs  an A-perm


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> ROOT said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx Blindsolve successful (already finding communicators, i just need to find a pure 3 cycle algorithm)
> ...



Thanks, Lucas - I think those are better than the algorithms I was going to use. I hope I can get around to trying this someday soon.


----------



## Steve (Jun 3, 2008)

3x3: sub 15 avg
3x3 OH: sub 23 avg
learn 5x5
learn 6 gen for 4x4
learn BLD eventually


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 3, 2008)

hmm... sub-3 consistently on BLD, and successful BLD in competition.

And maybe sub-3 5x5x5.

Please hurry and end, school.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 4, 2008)

1. Bring my 3x3x3 avg. to about a 23-24 with a sub-20 single solve.
2. Get a sub-2 4x4x4 solve.
3. Not SUCK at 5x5x5 anymore xD
4. Complete my first 3x3x3 BLD solve(I've gotten sooooooo close!)
5. Learn the Guimond Method for the 2x2x2
6. Improve on my new idea for a new 3x3x3 method.


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 4, 2008)

Learn Petrus
Learn Roux
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD (maybe)
Get an avg of around <45
Get 4x4 times to <3-<2 mins
Finish memorizing Guimond algs
Get to <5 on 2x2
Get 5x5 down... dunno where?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jun 4, 2008)

ah I have a lot of those:

3x3: learn all Olls, Plls, advanced F2l technique, super advanced F2l technique (multislotting).
bld: sub 2-sub4 on 3x3, maybe start 4x4 bld but might not
4x4: sub 2-sub 3 minutes


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 4, 2008)

Well its Winter here, so is this until the end of August? If so heres mine:

Learn the last 12 OLL's
Sub 15 average consistantly and sub 11 non-lucky single.
Sub 2.30 5x5 average ans sub 2 single.
Sub 1.20 4x4 average and sub 1 single.
Learn Ortega for 2x2.
Sub 2.10 average for Megaminx and sub 1.50 single.
Perhaps learn MGLS...?


----------



## Rikane (Jun 6, 2008)

Finish learning PLL's
Start or possibly finish learning OLL's
Get a sub-30 time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2008)

Get to low-20s avg. 
Sub-5 avg on pyraminx
Sub-10 on clock.
Sub - 50 avg OH, with sub-40 single
Learn COLL


Lesser extent goals.
Sub-4 on 5x5x5
Sub 1:30 on 4x4x4
Sub-5 on megaminx.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jun 6, 2008)

get sub 30 consistantly OH
get sub 3 consistantly for 5x5
get sub 15 average for 3x3
get sub 1:20 consistantly for 4x4
get sub 2 min BLD solves
learn guimond (not too important)
learn square 1 (not too important)

lots of sub averages to get, hope i can do em all


----------



## Jelly (Jun 6, 2008)

3x3 - Acheive sub-25sec average
3x3 BLD - Sub-6min (I just learnt it 3 days ago. Never managed a successful solve yet)
4x4 - Sub 3min (Don't have one yet; don't know how to solve one yet)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 8, 2008)

yay me next!!! 
3x3x3: 
learn all OLL's
avg sub 20 (if not 18)
single sub 13ish
4x4x4:
single sub 2mins
avg. sub 2.5mins
2x2x2:
learn SS method (maybe not though, but maybe if the algs ever go up )
avg. sub 5
single sub 2?


----------



## ROOT (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks lucas for that algorithm. In a month i will attempt this and probably will take over 2 hours. Wont go for speed, just for a 100% accurate solve.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 8, 2008)

but i already use the A-perm in normal solves but im not sure if i shoud


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

Sub 25 AVE On 3x3


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2008)

Mabey not the summer but right after, at SOC I will reach a better average for Pyraminx than I got for 2x2x2 (9.59)

Most likley not possible but it's my goal


----------



## b03tz (Jun 23, 2008)

I shall learn all PLL's in the summer


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

Goal: get used to/ finish learning images for BLD. 
Then average sub-40s BLD 2x2. 
Average sub-1:30 BLD edges only. 
Average sub-3 min 3x3 BLD.
MultiBLD 3/3 3x3.
MultiBLD 5/5 2x2.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Goals*

Sub 30 on 3X3
Faster, more fluent F2L(most important!)
better PLL recognition and speed


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 24, 2008)

Milestone to be achieved before the end of August '08:

*Get consistent Sub-19 average !*

So I have set myself two months to drop from 23.xx to 18.xx average. I will achieve this!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 24, 2008)

- Get a consistent sub-18 average.
- Learn more OLL algorithms.
- Get a new cube that pops less.

Also, after the Summer, I'm interested in making a magnetic dice cube with the tools available at school.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jun 24, 2008)

-Learn the last 7 OLLs
-Average sub 20 on 3x3x3.
-Average sub 10 on 2x2x2 and Pyraminx.
-Get atleast ONE medal in Finnish Open 2008.
-And most important average under 10 min blindfolded.


----------



## Carlos (Jun 25, 2008)

new goals, already achieved sub25avg OH
now i just want the official south american record at minas open 

about 3x3 speed i still want sub15


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2008)

Woo! Reached one of my goals.

Sub-4 on 5x5


----------



## YourClone (Jun 26, 2008)

Finish learning the last PLL algs(gs).

Learn the rest of OLL.

Average sub25

PB sub 20.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 26, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> 2x2: sub-10
> 3x3: sub-20
> 4x4: Get a decent one
> 5x5: sub-3
> ...



Accomplished my 3x3 goal. I'm not 100% sub-20 but I've gotten 8 on file and a 20.24 average of 50. I ordered an ES 4x4. Everytime I'm about to get a 2:5x time on 5x5 I drop the cube and a piece always pops out. I've given up on Pyraminx and plus it doesn't fit in my puzzle box. I learned M2 edges and old Pochmann for corners for BLD. Now, I need to learn the actual BLD part of BLD. I can barely get sub-60 for OH.


----------



## Rosson91 (Jun 28, 2008)

3x3: sub-15
learning BLD


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 28, 2008)

Quit cubing.


----------



## Arget (Jun 28, 2008)

Arget said:


> Hm, busy this summer but here are my goals.
> 
> - Sub 20 Average on 3x3, i'm sitting around 21-22 at the moment.
> - Learn how to blindfold and successfully complete one
> ...


Got two done. Kind of gave up on bld and I've gotten some sub 20s but not consistent yet.


----------



## pjk (Jun 29, 2008)

Update on my goals:


> -Sub-20 Roux avg, and stay around 15.xx w/ Fridrich


I did an 15.xx avg of 12 with Fridrich today, so I'm still fine with that. I'm now around 26.xx with Roux consistently. I had another sub-20 solve today too.



> -Learn a lot of COLL and CMLL


I know 3 of the cases of CMLL, so getting there. I am more or less trying to find the quickest algs for each case, whether it is CMLL/COLL. So I am going through all the COLL pages I can find, and if I can't find an alg I like, I go to the Roux site and see what he has. I may try generating a couple of the ones I can't find good algs for.



> -Learn more OLLs w/ OH


None... yet



> -Get sub 1:05 4x4 avg


I'm still around 1:10-1:15. These last 10 seconds will be hard to get. I was avg'ing 1:18 over a year ago.



> -Get sub 2:40 avg (this was 2 weeks ago, I am pretty much already here, so I'll go sub-2:30)


Getting there. I'm around 2:35 avg, but have only had like 5 solves sub-2:30. 



> -Get BLD avg under 2:30


Haven't even tried yet. Last I practiced I was around 2:50 avg.


----------



## TheCuber (Jun 29, 2008)

- 3x3: 30 secs
- 4x4: 2.30 mins
- 5x5: 6 mins
- 6x6x6 - unknown for now
- 7x7x7 - unknown for now
- Megaminx: 10 mins <----- the looks of this puzzle shocks people.


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2008)

BOLD MEANS COMPLETED.

Hi guys, over here in Australia it is winter, so i will make my goals until the end of August.

Here they are:

To buy:

Stackmat timer
*Type A
Type D
Type F
Tiles
Some Type A cores*

To achieve:

*3x3x3 related:*

Consistently average sub 20
Do a successful BLD
Do some multi blinding
Get all of my PLLs sub 3 / Learn good algs for them

*2x2x2:*

*BLD *
Learn *Ortega *and Guimond 
*Get sub 8 averages consistently (pretty much)*

*4x4x4:*

Just got it 2 days ago.
*
Get a sub 2 solve
Get a sub 1:30 solve
Get a sub 2:30 average
Get a sub 2 average
Learn OLL parity*


----------



## ManuK (Oct 15, 2008)

2x2x2:Sub-10 consistent
3x3x3:Sub-30
OH: Sub-60
BLD: Sub-420
4x4x4:Sub 120 
That is,when i get hold of 2x2x2 & 4x4x4


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 17, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> I'm sure a good amount of us cubers are in school, and we're going to be out for the summer. Some will be out in a few weeks and some already are. What are your cubing goals that you wish to achieve before you go back to school?
> 
> I would like:
> 
> ...



Not bad. I haven't cubed in a few weeks but back then I averaged 25-28 on 3x3. I average like 2:30-3 on 4x4. I learned Ortega. I didn't learn full OLL. I got a 5x5 and learned to solve it. Didn't learn BLD.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

Try to get this thread up 

Next summer...hmm...
Im wondering for sub 12sec avarage for every day...
Only if I have time


----------

